# Any skinny cases



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey there guys since like a month or more I own the Incipo Feather bumper'ish case

I wanted to get that one because I hate the ones that make your phone look like robocop... lately i feel like its too fat









I do realize that the phone is larger then iPhone for example and cases will be bigger but was wondering if anyone could be able to find something similar for me?

I mostly look for bumper cases  Well thanks guys!

edit; i looked on ebay for those aluminium cases but long time ago 2010 when I had iPhone 4 it slightly decreased signal strength on the phone would that be the case with Galaxy Nexus?

the blue one looks so awesome and tempting to buy


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Hand down the BEST slim case you will ever own. Go for the white or metallic, the matte coating on the black is nice but the texture of it bothers me. I have the white and black and prefer the feel of the glossy costing.

http://www.rearthusa.com/sprint_verizon_galaxy_nexus_slim.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Hand down the BEST slim case you will ever own. Go for the white or metallic, the matte coating on the black is nice but the texture of it bothers me. I have the white and black and prefer the feel of the glossy costing.
> 
> http://www.rearthusa.com/sprint_verizon_galaxy_nexus_slim.html
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1 for realz! I have 5 different cases and this one is the boss. 
Ps perfect fit with standard and oem extended battery. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

+2 for Ringke Slim


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

+3 for Ringke Slim! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

+4 to the ringke (if you want a slim case, its the only one with slim in its name, lol).

Might I suggest painting it? soon as my casing comes in that's what I'm going for 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slider112 (Apr 10, 2012)

What the hell... I'll join the party too









+5 for the Rearth Ringke Slim... outstanding case; even more impressed with it in person. Can barely even tell it's there, yet it somehow makes the phone just "feel" better in hand to hold/use.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I will get the white one I guess  Incipo Feather will be for emergencies I guess lol

Wow how weaird. I was just about to buy the case and I got email that I won a case right here

[ 



 ]

Well what a lucky day! maybe I should play lotto lmao  thanks guys I chose the DBA case


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Hand down the BEST slim case you will ever own.


I had the white Rengke Slim, but I returned it the next day. I feel like it was a bit slippery, and it was thick in the back.

You want slim? Check out this case: http://www.ebay.com/...=item43af678646

Costs less than $5. It's made in China, and shipped from China (though it only took like 6 days). It is a typical plastic outside that protects the parts that need to be protected - the edges. Also has a rubber rim that protects the screen if you set it face down. Power and volume line up, as do USB, both mics, and headphone jack (no hole for side pins).

If you ever replace your battery, you can even pull off the battery cover with the case on, so that means that it would also be compatible with the extended battery door!

This is my 5th GNex case, and I'm finally satisfied. Highly recommended!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Can we refer to them as 'hipster cases' now... j/k. I like my Diztronic tpu case. $10 on amazon. While I'm tempted by the ringke hipster case (haha), I don't feel like spending more money on less phone coverage. I go naked most of the time and when I know I'm going to be active (working on jeep, wheeling, yard work, bicycling etc.), I put my case on for full coverage. Good luck!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 Diztronic TPU. It's not very noticeable and offers great protection. I was never really a fan of hard plastic cases and Diztronic did it right when designing their TPU case. Only $10 too.

http://www.amazon.com/Diztronic-Flexible-Revision-Protector-Packaging/dp/B0065PGWQ0


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

Another vote for the Ringke Slim! Got mine last week and I love it. Perfect amount of protection for a slim case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Be careful with the ringke though. If you plan on taking it off more than once in a while, then you might want to look elsewhere. I've been cheap and haven't gone and found a slimmer aux jack, so I would take off my case to plug it into my car. maybe once a day. now, after a couple weeks, it is cracking around the top. right on the side where it starts to curve up towards the top of the phones screen. kinda disappointed at it wasn't a cheap case, all things considered.


----------



## mothy (Jul 26, 2011)

patt3k said:


> Hey there guys since like a month or more I own the Incipo Feather bumper'ish case
> 
> I wanted to get that one because I hate the ones that make your phone look like robocop... lately i feel like its too fat
> 
> ...


If your using a standard battery I have a incipio feather case Ill get rid of cheap
.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> +1 Diztronic TPU. It's not very noticeable and offers great protection. I was never really a fan of hard plastic cases and Diztronic did it right when designing their TPU case. Only $10 too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Diztronic-Flexible-Revision-Protector-Packaging/dp/B0065PGWQ0


This is what I prefer from the ones I've used incipio feather I disliked and with the larger OEM battery didn't fit quite right. Disztronic x2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killthehippies (Mar 18, 2012)

Diztronic is the shit.
that is all.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

zombiebot said:


> I had the white Rengke Slim, but I returned it the next day. I feel like it was a bit slippery, and it was thick in the back.
> 
> You want slim? Check out this case: http://www.ebay.com/...=item43af678646
> 
> ...


That case says it only fits the GSM model. It'll fit LTE also?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

akademix said:


> That case says it only fits the GSM model. It'll fit LTE also?


I doubt it. The GSM and CDMA models are different in dimensions so it most likely that it won't fit. I was actually going to buy it too lol


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

+100 billion on the ringkly case i have the matte one and love it


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I doubt it. The GSM and CDMA models are different in dimensions so it most likely that it won't fit. I was actually going to buy it too lol


Yeah, so was I. LOL


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

akademix said:


> That case says it only fits the GSM model. It'll fit LTE also?


The Bumper case fits my LTE Gnex just fine. If there are any differences in the phone housing, they are negligible. Really, perfect fit.


----------



## slider112 (Apr 10, 2012)

Another strong vote for the Rearth Ringke Slim Case...

I was plenty skeptical at first as I don't like cases in general, but this case has exceeded my expectations and then some. Not only does it look great, but when it's on it's so thin you can barely even tell it's there, which is exactly what I wanted. It hardly adds any thickness at all, and against all odds I think it actually enhances the look of the phone and improves handling/usability. Ports on the bottom are covered and the camera lens is now slightly recessed on the back so I can actually lay the phone down without worrying about it getting scratched. Met all of my requirements completely... I got the matte black and couldn't be happier... highly recommended!


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got my Ringke Slim today. Alpine White and its so freakingly gorgeous. And a perfect fit even with my extended battery. I was pleasantly surprised by the grip of the case though. I was worried the Alpine White would have no grip it all. I'm loving this case and I usually like my phones naked(I like my phones slim) so to say that I actually like this case is crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ms0chez said:


> Just got my Ringke Slim today. Alpine White and its so freakingly gorgeous. And a perfect fit even with my extended battery. I was pleasantly surprised by the grip of the case though. I was worried the Alpine White would have no grip it all. I'm loving this case and I usually like my phones naked(I like my phones slim) so to say that I actually like this case is crazy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No doubttt, I got that same one a few weeks ago with all the hype I was hearing about it. This case is to skinny cases as Trojan's slim fit is to condoms


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> No doubttt, I got that same one a few weeks ago with all the hype I was hearing about it. This case is to skinny cases as Trojan's slim fit is to condoms


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep loving my Ringke Slim in Metallic. I almost bought the white but I was worried about getting it dirty since I work in a weld shop. Black just didn't look right with the gunmetal of the G-Nex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you guys think the Ringke Slim provides good drop protection?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Coderedpl said:


> Do you guys think the Ringke Slim provides good drop protection?


Yeah if you drop it on carpet or linoleum.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Yeah if you drop it on carpet or linoleum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....cement?
if it cracks and protects the phone, I'm fine with that lol


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I gotta tell ya, I've got this classy leather one that is super slim and way cool. I used some glove oil from my little league days and it's now darker and I love it.

http://www.amazon.co...36635583&sr=8-4


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Be careful with the ringke though. If you plan on taking it off more than once in a while, then you might want to look elsewhere. I've been cheap and haven't gone and found a slimmer aux jack, so I would take off my case to plug it into my car. maybe once a day. now, after a couple weeks, it is cracking around the top. right on the side where it starts to curve up towards the top of the phones screen. kinda disappointed at it wasn't a cheap case, all things considered.


My cracked in the same spot after about 2 weeks, but i've had it for about 2 months and it still works great. It's a little chipped here and there but i doesn't fall off and hasn't come loose. there is no 'play' with the case to the phone.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Be careful with the ringke though. If you plan on taking it off more than once in a while, then you might want to look elsewhere. I've been cheap and haven't gone and found a slimmer aux jack, so I would take off my case to plug it into my car. maybe once a day. now, after a couple weeks, it is cracking around the top. right on the side where it starts to curve up towards the top of the phones screen. kinda disappointed at it wasn't a cheap case, all things considered.


My cracked in the same spot after about 2 weeks, but i've had it for about 2 months and it still works great. It's a little chipped here and there but i doesn't fall off and hasn't come loose. there is no 'play' with the case to the phone.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Ordered mine, should be here next week!


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got my white TPU bumper case and looks and fits good


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone get the Ringbo screen protector when they bought the Ringke Slim? If so, how is it?


----------

